# Berufe WotLK: Informationen & Guides 450 [***]



## Sharlet (15. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

*Leveln in WotLK [Allianz & Deutsch]*
Die Level-Guides geben Euch eine ausführliche und übersichtliche Reihenfolge an, in der es sich lohnt die Aufgaben zu bewältigen. Dies sind keine Power-Level-Guides und nicht der "schnellste" Weg, sondern der angenehmste, ein Weg auf dem man möglichst nicht fünfach in die gleiche Richtung läuft.   Viele Tipps und Tricks zu den Aufgaben helfen auch "nicht Guide-Nutzern" dabei problematische Aufgaben zu finden und zu beenden.


*Berufe WotLK*
Das Hauptaugenmerk der Berufe-Guides sind die Informationen! Wenn ein Berufe-Guide auf *** fertiggestellt wurde, könnt Ihr Euch ausreichend über ihn informieren, so dass keine Fragen offen bleiben. Und wenn Doch, dann schreibt mir ein Kommentar und ich ändere Fehler oder löse Fragen.  Informationen zu den Lehrern, Rezepten, Besonderen Dingen, Reagenzien und vieles weitere mehr. Jeder Guide beinhaltet einen 375-450 Skill-Guide, der Euch angibt wieviele Materialien Ihr benötigt und wann einsetzt (oder einsetzen könnt!).

*Fragen in WotLK*

*Erweiterung WotLK*

Wann kommt die Erweiterung raus?
_Die Erweiterung 'Wrath of the Lich King' erscheint am 13.11.2008, am Donnerstag - und bereits ab Mitternacht wird das Spiel in einigen Media-Markt Filialen erhältlich sein. Auch Amazon liefert eure Bestellung sehr früh am 13.11.2008 aus, welche ungefähr zwischen 06 und 14 Uhr eintreffen sollte, sofern Premium-Versand gewählt wurde. _

Muss ich die Erweiterung kaufen, um Nordend zu betreten?
_Um den Kontinet 'Nordend' betreten zu können, muss die Erweiterung 'Wrath of the Lich King' installiert und registriert sein._

Muss ich die Erweiterung kaufen, um Inschriftenkunde zu lernen?
_Um den Beruf 'Inschriftenkunde' zu erlernen, musst Du einen Inschriftenkunde-Lehrer aufsuchen. Diese befinden sich in Nordend, Scherbenwelt und Azeroth. Einige Wochen vor Start der Erweiterung wird es durch einen Patch möglich sein, Inschriftenkunde bis 375 zu erlernen. Möchtest Du die Fähigkeit weiter auf 450 steigern, so musst Du die Erweiterung 'Wrath of the Lich King' erworben und registriert haben._

Muss ich die Erweiterung kaufen, um einen Todesritter zu spielen?
_Der Todesritter ist die Heldenklasse 'Wrath of the Lich King's, welche nur mit der Erweiterung spielbar ist. Weitere Voraussetzungen für die Erstellung findest Du weiter unten unter 'Klassen & Charaktere'._

*Gebiete & Stufenanstieg*

Ab wann kann ich Nordend betreten?
_Alle Spieler, die die Erweiterung erworben und registriert haben, können Nordend betreten, Spieler unter Stufe 68 jedoch nur durch ein Magierportal nach Dalaran oder durch eine Hexenmeisterbeschwörung. Charaktere ab Stufe 68 können mit dem Schiff oder Zeppelin den neuen Kontinent erreichen. Die Aufgaben der beiden Startgebiete richten sich auch an eben diese Stufe._

In welchem Startgebiet soll ich anfangen?
_Im Addon hast Du die Möglichkeit in einem von zwei Startgebieten zu beginnen. Nach diesen beiden Gebieten haben beide noch ein weiterführendes Gebiet, welches direkt angrenzt. Im dritten Gebiet treffen sich anschließend beide Seiten. Laut aktueller Beta-Meinungen ist das Gebiet 'Heulender Fjord' äußerlich sehr ansprechend, dagegen ist das Gebiet 'Boreanische Tundra' weniger ansprechend. Die meisten Spieler werden mit Start der Erweiterung das hübschere Gebiet wählen. Somit könnte es in der Boreanischen Tundra zu weniger Andrang der Aufgabenbearbeitung kommen, wenn alle gleichzeitig versuchen rare Gegner oder Gegenstände zu bekommen. Weiterhin ist es kein 'Muss' in Nordend seine ersten Stufen zu steigern. Auch die Scherbenwelt bietet mit Stufe 70 noch genügend Aufgaben, sofern diese noch offen sind._

Von wo aus komme ich in die Startgebiete?
_In die Boreanische Tundra gelangen Allianzler durch ein Schiff aus Sturmwind, welches zwischen Kathedrale und Park am rechten Steg abfährt. Hordler finden über einen neuen Zeppelin-Turm in Orgrimmar, welcher nördlich vom Haupteingang platziert ist, den Weg in die Boreanische Tundra. In den Heulenden Fjord gelangen Allianzler durch ein Schiff aus Menethil, welches am rechten ehemaligen Auberdine-Steg abfährt. Für Hordler gibt es einen weiteren Turm neben dem vorhandenen in Unterstadt, welcher sie in den Heulenden Fjord bringt. _

Kann ich auch in beiden Startgebieten spielen?
_Es ist möglich von beiden Startgebieten aus in die Drachenöde zu gelangen. Von dort kannst Du weiter in das zweite Startgebiet. Schiffsrouten machen dies möglich:
Moa`ki (Drachenöde) <-> Unu`pe (Boereanische Tundra)
Moa`ki (Drachenöde) <-> Kamagua (Der heulende Fjord)_

Wie lange brauche ich von Stufe 70 auf Stufe 80?
_Die Zeit zwischen 70 und 80 soll der jetzigen Zeit zwischen 60 und 70 sehr ähnlich sein. Mit Start der Erweiterung werden die benötigten Erfahrungspunkte zwischen 60 und 70 verringert. Wie lange ein Spieler in Tagen oder Spielzeit genau braucht, hängt vom Spielstil des Spielers ab und kann nicht beantwortet werden._

Wie und wann komme ich nach Dalaran?
_Du kannst ab Stufe 74 die Aufgabe Das magische Königreich von Dalaran annehmen, welche es Dir nach Beendigung ermöglicht den Teleportstein im Kristallsangwald zu benutzen.
Weiterhin ist nun eine Flugverbindung nach Dalaran möglich. Mitglieder der Kirin'tor in Sternruh (Allianz) oder Agmar´s Hammer (Horde) geben Dir diese Aufgabe.
Ein Hexenmeister, der sich in Dalaran befindet, kann mittels einer Beschwörung ein Portal für Dich schaffen. 
Ein Dir freundlich gesinnter (Fraktion) Spieler, kann euch als Gruppe in einem Schlachtfeld in Dalaran anmelden. Beendest Du dieses nach dem Eintreten, befindest Du Dich in Dalaran.
Bist Du ein Magier, so kannst Du ab Stufe 71 bei den oben genannten Mitgliedern der Kirin'tor durch Erledigung der Aufgabe Abstimmung auf Dalaran lernen, wie Du Dich selbst teleportierst. Ab Stufe 75 kannst Du auch anderen Spielern ein Portal nach Dalaran erschaffen._

Was ist aus der Dalarankuppel im Alteracgebirge geworden?
_Im Alteracgebirge befindet sich nun ein großer Krater um den herum weiterhin die rosa Kuppel liegt. Die Stadt wurde zusammen mit dem Erdboden vom Ort entfernt._

Warum kann ich in Dalaran nicht fliegen?
_Flugtiere können in Dalaran nur an zwei Orten aufgesattelt werden: Beim Greifenmeister der Stadt ist es möglich zu landen und zu starten. Weiterhin gibt es in den Kanälen ein 'Rohr', welches einen Ausgang für Flugtiere darstellt._

Wo ist die Instanz 'Der Nexus'?
_Der Nexus befindet sich im Gebiet 'Boreanische Tundra' auf der großen Insel im Westen. Einige Voraufgaben für diese Instanz erhaltet Ihr in diesem Gebiet. Ihr könnt die Insel durch den Fluggreifen in 'Bernsteinflöz' (46,33) erreichen, welcher Euch automatisch einen Flug zur Insel freischaltet._

*Klassen & Charakter*

Wie kann ich einen Todesritter erstellen?
_Du benötigst auf Deinem Account einen Charakter, der bereits mindestens Stufe 55 erreicht hat. Auf diesem Account kannst Du dann einen Todesritter erstellen. Löscht Du diesen, so ist Dein Todesritter-Platz für den Server wieder frei. Pro Account gibt es keine Begrenzung an Todesrittern, derzeit ist es "nur" notwendig, einen Stufe 55 Charakter auf dem Server zu haben, auf dem man spielen möchte.Die Rasse und Fraktion ist dabei frei wählbar. Die Fraktion unterliegt jedoch den Serverbedingungen (Allianz zu Allianz auf PVP Server beispielsweise). Dein Stufe 55 Charakter wird nicht durch den Todesritter ersetzt. Im "Charakter Erstellen"-Menü hast Du die Option einen komplett neuen Todesritter 'anzulegen', welcher mit Stufe 55 beginnt. Die offizielle FAQ von Blizzard kündigt an, dass es bald möglich sein wird, auf jedem Server Todesritter (jeweils einen) zu erstellen, unabhängig davon, ob man einen Stufe 55 Charakter auf diesem Server hat._

Wo startet der Todesritter?
_Der Todesritter startet in der Schwarzen Festung. Dies ist ein Gebäude welches hoch in der Luft in den östlichen Pestländern schwebt. Das Gebiet des Todesritters ist instanziert. Alle Todesritter mit den gleichen 'Bedingungen' (damit ist wohl die Stufe oder der Aufgabenstand gemeint) befinden sich in einer Instanz. Damit soll der große Andrang bewältigt werden, der mit Start der Erweiterung auf das Todesritter-Startgebiet zukommen wird._

Wie hoch sind die Fertigkeiten des Todesritters nach seiner Erstellung?
_Jeder Todesritter startet mit:
Sekundären Fertigkeiten: Erste-Hilfe (270/300), Reiten (150/150), Hauptberufe, Angeln und Kochen müssen selbstständig gelernt werden.
Waffenfertigkeiten: Äxte (270/275), Schwerter (270/275), Stangenwaffen (270/275), Unbewaffnet (270/275), Verteidigung (270/275), Zweihandäxte (270/275), Zweihandschwerter (270/275)._

Hat der Todesritter nach seiner Erstellung schon Ruf bei Fraktionen?
_Jeder Todesritter startet mit dem Ruf: 
Darnassus (Freundlich 0/6000), Eisenschmiede (Freundlich 0/6000), Gnomeregangnome (Freundlich 0/6000), Sturmwind (Freundlich 0/6000) , Exodar (1000/6000)._

Was besitzt ein Todesritter nach seiner Erstellung?
_Jeder Todesritter besitzt:
20 Silberstücke, 10x Schwarzer Pilz (Essen) , 16-Platz Rucksack, 4 Todesstofftaschen (12-Platz-Behälter). ausschließlich grüne Ausrüstung, Schmuck und Waffen sind noch nicht vorhanden._

Wie komme ich aus dem Startgebiet des Todesritters?
_Wenn Du die Aufgaben im Todesritter Startgebiet erledigt hast, ist Deine 'Einleitung' abgeschlossen und Du kannst den Teleporter neben König Arthas in der Schwarzen Festung benutzen (Startpunkt des Todesritters)._

Warum ist mein Reittier nicht in meiner Tasche?
_Im Charakterfenster findest Du einen neuen Reiter mit der Bezeichnung Pet. Andere Spieler legen dort mit Klick auf ihr Reittier im Inventar die Reittierfunktion in den neuen Reiter. Die Fähigkeit ist wie gewohnt in die Zauberleiste ziehbar. Todesritter jedoch haben ihr Reittier nicht im Inventar oder Zauberbuch, sondern direkt im Begleiter-Fenster._

Warum kann ich mein Flugtier in Nordend noch nicht benutzen?
_In 'Wrath of the Lich King' wird es erst mit Stufe 77 möglich sein, sein Flugtier in Nordend zu benutzen. Die Aufgabe "Aufklärungsflug" wurde in der Beta entfernt. Nun ist es möglich mit Level 77 in Dalaran beim Reitlehrer die Fertigkeit zu erwerben. Vor einigen Wochen war hierfür noch 950 Gold nötig, diese Angabe kann sich jedoch bereits geändert haben. Nach insgesamt 5 Aufgaben hast Du deine Flugfähigkeit zurückerlangt. In der Scherbenwelt ist das Flugtier weiterhin ohne Einschränkung nutzbar._

Was ist mit meinem Zauberschaden und meiner Heilung passiert?
_Zauberschaden und Heilung wurde zu dem neuen Wert 'Zaubermacht' zusammengefügt. Wie die Zaubermacht berechnet wurde, kann zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht genau gesagt werden, jedoch gibt es Gegenstände, bei denen ein Unterschied zwischen ehemals Heilung und ehemals Zauberschaden kaum vorhanden ist. Was ehemals Zauberschaden war kann für Damagedealer mitunter nach der Umstellung schlechter abschneiden, als ein Gegenstand der ehemals Heilung war - das kann jedem Magier, Hexer, Schattenpriester und Co passieren. Einzig Manaregeneration und Zaubertrefferwertung lassen eine Unterscheidung weiterhin zu, neben den wenigen Punkten Zaubermacht._

Was ist mit den Manakosten meiner Fähigkeiten passiert?
_Blizzard möchte das sogenannte 'Downranking' unterbinden: Heiler, welche mehrere Ränge eines Zaubers anwenden, um stets die richtige Menge Heilung parat zu haben, Zauberer, die mit niedrigen Rängen einiger Zauber positive Effekte auf dem Gegner aufrechterhalten, ohne ihr Mana zu verschwenden - all das wird es mit Start der Erweiterung nicht mehr geben.
Im Zauberbuch sind nun die niedrigsten Zauberränge mindestens genauso teuer wie die größten Zauberränge - somit werden Magieanwender dazu 'gezwungen', die großen Ränge eines Zaubers zu benutzen, wenn sie ihr Mana beisammenhalten wollen._

Gibt es auch in Nordend Klassenlehrer?
_In Nordend gibt es keine Klassenlehrer. Genau wie in der Scherbenwelt musst Du den Weg zurück in die alten Gebiete wählen, um Dich (jedes der 10 Level) auszubilden._


Freue mich auf Euren Besuch und Euer Feedback!


----------



## Dalmus (15. Oktober 2008)

Hm, gehört eigentlich ins Guide-Forum, oder ins Berufs-Forum.
Glaube eher zweiteres...
Ich bin mal so frei einen Mod darauf hinzuweisen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lavax (15. Oktober 2008)

Den Guide find ich recht gut gemacht, aber leider im falschen Forum gepostet^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Oktober 2008)

dumm das jeder guide was anderes sagt, habn riesenberg kräuter, mal sehn wie weit ich damit komme^^


----------



## Sharlet (15. Oktober 2008)

Der Guide wurde in den letzten zwei Tagen ausführlich und von Hand getestet, er funktioniert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du kannst höchstens (und wirst wahrscheinlich) zu viele Kräuter haben, da ich mit jeweils 2 Pigmenten pro Mahlvorgang gerechnet habe, ab 350 wird es waghalsig, da Du dort nur noch mit grünen Rezepten steigern kannst. 

Danke für das Verschieben des Beitrages, hatte es vorhin bewussst ins Allgemeine gesetzt, jedoch nur, weil ich vergaß, dass es nun das hübsche Schriftgelehrten-Forum dafür gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Entschuldigung.

Gruß
Sharlet


----------



## MrFlix (16. Oktober 2008)

1A Guide.

musst von 193 auf 200 zwar nachfarmen aber das konnte ich verschmerzen^^ bin jetzt 350 und am ersten tag schon stolze 500g reicher x)


----------



## Alfelf (16. Oktober 2008)

Hallo 

Bitte den titel noch mal ändern man kann definitiv nur bis 365 skillen weil dann alles grau. Auser es gibt noch mal kleine glyphen mit denen man skillen kann.

MFG


----------



## Ultimegolem (16. Oktober 2008)

1.+2. Tag 3,5k GOld =) bei 1k Gold Investition 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann atm Geringe Glyphen Pinguin und Verblassen ^^-damit lässt sich am meisten geld machen


----------



## BlOoDvirE (16. Oktober 2008)

Noch jemand erfahrung damit gemacht( will dir nix unterstellen sharlet) nur hatte schonm nen guide zu nem anderen beruf und der war für die tonne^^


----------



## BlOoDvirE (17. Oktober 2008)

Okay ..muss sagen respekt zum Guide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin gerade am Skillen und passt 100% 

*daumen hoch*

*edit* ok passt fast..teilweise kann man auch anders skillen wenn man das glück hat "saphirfarbene Pigmente" zu besitzen in hoher anzahl kann man damit bis knapp 300 skillen^^


----------



## Sharlet (17. Oktober 2008)

BlOoDvirE schrieb:


> Okay ..muss sagen respekt zum Guide
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke für das Kompliment, ja das stimmt - das habe ich ja auch im Guide erwähnt, dass ich die "sicherste" Methode gewählt habe und keine extremen Wahrscheinlichkeiten miteinbezogen habe. Wer seltene Pigmente über hat, kann einige Glyphen Passagen durch diese ersetzen. Die Kräutermengen sind (im besten Fall) höher als benötigt, jedoch garantiert nicht zu wenig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich garantiere mit dem Guide, mit den engegeben Kräutermengen sicher auf 365 zu gelangen, jedoch nicht, dass dabei nichts übrig bleibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Sharlet


----------



## BlOoDvirE (18. Oktober 2008)

hab sogar noch weniger gebraucht.. hatte vorallem beim leetzten teil also die tinte die durch netherpigmente rauskommt nur 134^^(tinte)


----------



## marcloker (24. Oktober 2008)

hey. hat sich schon wer an den guide gehalten? wie sind eure erfahrungen gewesen? taugt das was? stimmen die zahlen?


----------



## Ultimegolem (26. Oktober 2008)

Also ich habe mich an den Guide gehalten und ich habe glaube ich Insgesamt 40Kräuter von meinem Bankchar nachschicken müssen ..Ich glaub 3. abschnitt wars ^^ aber alles in allem ist das ein sehr guter Guide =)


----------



## ButcherX (10. November 2008)

der Guide ist ganz ok

ist der Guide eigentlich für einen Tag gedacht, da man durch das erlernen (Fähigkeit "Schwache Inschriftenkunde")ja auch jeden Tag noch einen Skill bekommen könnte.


----------



## Sharlet (10. November 2008)

ButcherX schrieb:


> der Guide ist ganz ok
> 
> ist der Guide eigentlich für einen Tag gedacht, da man durch das erlernen (Fähigkeit "Schwache Inschriftenkunde")ja auch jeden Tag noch einen Skill bekommen könnte.



Hallo ButcherX,

ja Du kannst den Beruf innerhalb weniger Stunden auf 365 steigern, die Inschriftenforschung lernt eine neue geringe Glyphe, der Guide wurde mit normalen erheblichen Glyphen erstellt.

Lieben Gruß
Sharlet


----------

